# How a RIGI cable car SHOULD be operated



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

J. Rennilson, a long time member of the San Diego Garden Railway Society did a brilliant job of converting the very simple LGB RIGI cable cars into a very realistic operating cable lift. It even has a bell that rings as it is ready to start moving.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVxdIdsQp3A


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Neat! 

I've often thought of trying to convert one into a aerial bucket tram for a mine. I'd have to change so much of it though, that it might be easier to build from scratch.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool...


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice! That is working very smoothly indeed. 
Have you any detail pictures of the arm? 
Do the gondolas stop and reverse using some sort of switching mechanism? 

BTW, I like that remote operated camera car also


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 27 Sep 2011 10:56 AM 
Nice! That is working very smoothly indeed. 
Have you any detail pictures of the arm? 
Do the gondolas stop and reverse using some sort of switching mechanism? 

BTW, I like that remote operated camera car also  

If you look in recent posts, you will see how I converted a Rigiduo to stop, wait, and reverse. I believe that I included a schematic at the time, but here it is again.



This is how it's done.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd et al

Maybe the following will be found to be of interest.









Todd Brody - Tortise & Lizard Bash RR - Air Tram / PDF 2.5MB[/b]


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 26 Sep 2011 06:24 PM 
Neat! 

I've often thought of trying to convert one into a aerial bucket tram for a mine. I'd have to change so much of it though, that it might be easier to build from scratch. 


Me too. I've been thinking of how to make an aerial bucket for a mine possibly using the Rigi.

But as you mentioned, so much would have to be changed. So it probably would be easier to start from scratch.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 27 Sep 2011 12:21 PM 
Posted By Paulus on 27 Sep 2011 10:56 AM 
Nice! That is working very smoothly indeed. 
Have you any detail pictures of the arm? 
Do the gondolas stop and reverse using some sort of switching mechanism? 

BTW, I like that remote operated camera car also  

If you look in recent posts, you will see how I converted a Rigiduo to stop, wait, and reverse. I believe that I included a schematic at the time, but here it is again.




Ah, yes! I remember. Thanks for posting!


----------

